# "Screwless" vise hold-downs



## dgjessing (Dec 20, 2011)

I got a 2" "screwless" vise for my mini-mill a couple weeks ago - now I'll be able to use it:







Just thought I'd share, as I've never seen hold-downs like this before. I was going to make the more normal ones with the pins that go in the holes but changed my mind 'cause this way seemed stronger to me.


----------



## TroyO (Dec 22, 2011)

Looks good to me. The more mass and strength the better for ..... well, just about anything, lol. I just reworked the nut on my screwless vice to give it another try, it was so sloppy that it made the vise hard to use. I'm hoping with the improvements it will replace the cheapie kurt-clone I use now. (The Kurt clone works ok but has smaller capacity.)

Anyway, it looks like a nice solid mount, good design!


----------



## dgjessing (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm pretty impressed with the vise - it's a heck of an improvement over the little "drill press vise" I've been using. With the old one, any workpiece set on parallels above the center line the screw would ride up a bit, leaving the parallels loose beneath it. With the new one the parallels remain captured below the work. 

I guess I'm going to have to start doing accurate work now, eh? :-\


----------

